
SoftBank-backed Brandless to shut down business - ColinWright
https://www.protocol.com/softbank-brandless-shuts-down
======
nojvek
SoftBank needs to invest $100 billion and at-least needs to make a trillion
over a decade. That’s a lot of money. It doesn’t quit working with small
startups. At 100k investment like YC makes they’d have to fund a million
startups. That’s more than all startups world wide.

At 100 mil, they’d have to fund 1000 startups. That’s still a lot of due
diligence, and hand holding to do to grow them.

I guess SoftBank is the experiment that will let us know whether it’s possible
to invest huge amounts of money and still get startup returns.

On another note, would 100B have helped us solve our age’s biggest problems
like sustainable energy, efficient governance, efficient basic healthcare etc.

Like how far does a 100B go?

